

Apple.com down, incl. their system status page - moonlighter
https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/

======
wglb
Don't post "X is down" messages. Shortly you will be wrong, as is true in this
case.

~~~
moonlighter
Yes, I considered that, but it’s been over 30 mins down (and still is for me
from the East Coast). Anyway, this made me think that a service status page
should perhaps be on a different subdomain handled by different DNS...

~~~
wglb
Regardless, my hacker opinion is that HN is not the place for this sort of
posting.
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)
is useful for this sort of thing.

------
joe_inferno
It's up for me…

------
jonathanbird
Not down.

